# Mr. Dangerous and "The BOMB"



## Citystromer (May 2, 2009)

*What others say about their experience with epc corp. *

The Bomb, the customer was too scared, blew up right away.. 

more... tried to get our money back .. no avail ...

http://electric-vehicle-discussion-...a-Controller-from-these-people-td3706434.html

epc corporation promotional Video - no expenses spared!
http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1219707611

Meet a milionair and his family! (exactly 6mio + income from ebay hydroxy scam) according to Panacea online open source University 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f7eu9WBwlM

To today I haven`t got anything on my warrenty after it blew up.

This should really interest authorities, starting with IRS, Fcc, FBI

Mail Fcc:
[email protected]*fcc*.gov


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I seriously wonder if he's even got a business license or liablity insurance..... might be good to "check" for him


----------

